# What online Rubiks Cube timer do you use



## SebCube (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello evertbody i just wanted to know out of curiosity what online rubiks cube timer everybody uses if they use one at all thank you.


----------



## Edward (Dec 28, 2009)

qqtimer for most averages
Cubetimer for just a quick single solve.


----------



## ianini (Dec 28, 2009)

http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.html

This one.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Dec 28, 2009)

cubetimer for single solves or when i have bad internet connection 
cubemania most of the time.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 28, 2009)

qqtimer or cct if I'm doing online timing but most of the time I'll use my stackmat+stackpod and just save my times into Notepad. I should probably start putting them into qqtimer though.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 28, 2009)

qq timer.
CCT for sunday contest.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 28, 2009)

qqTimer, because it's awesome. I used to use CubeMania a lot because I tracked my averages, but now I'm to lazy.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2009)

Why is this online specific? I use CCT.

I occasionally use qqtimer, and will still use CubeTimer (almost never, but I do). I used to use Rubetimer for racing, and I'll use cubemania because of the competitions.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 28, 2009)

CCT usually, sometimes Michael's.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Dec 28, 2009)

I use cubemania regularly, and qqtimer when I'm doing a long average.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.cubetimer.com/
It owns


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 28, 2009)

qqtimer for Chrome(not online, but still browser based).

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=287496#post287496


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

I use cstimer, I believe it is one of the best timers out there.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 26, 2017)

Cstimer here also


----------



## pratik khanna (Sep 26, 2017)

https://www.jflei.com/tnt/
TNT timer is best and clear


----------



## Ron Weasly (Oct 7, 2017)

Cs timer.....

*Pros:*


Very customizable interface
Lots of tools for solving and stats
Draw scramble to see if you scrambled correctly
Keyboard shortcuts for penalties and switching events
Unlimited sessions and you can name them
You can connect a stackmat (Though I think there is something about this not working in Chrome)
Actively updated with the *Speedsolving cstimer thread*
Multi phase splits. You can use this to time your splits for individual steps of your solving. And you can set this to as many as you want. 
*Cons:*


Sometimes spits out stupid scrambles like 3 movers for 2x2 even when set to WCA mode. 
Sometimes a little glitchy overall 
Overall I love CSTimer, you can customize it to look however you want and it has lots of handy tools. My person a favorite feature of CSTimer is the keyboard shortcuts. I love keyboard shortcuts for everything I do and being able to switch events or add penalties quicker is great. CSTimer does have a slightly larger learning curve, but once you get used to it I do believe it's the best overall timer. CSTimer also supports mobile, so you can use it on your phone and it actually works surprisingly well. I mentioned that the stackmat feature didn't work in Chrome, and this is due to CSTimer not being https, but the developer has said if you want to use a stackmat with Chrome to use this link: https://cstimer.sinaapp.com/timer.php


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 8, 2018)

CSTimer
QQtimer for scramble resource


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 8, 2018)

I use cubingtime.com. This has so many more features than other cube timers, like cstimer. Not only does it have a working timer with draw scrambles, and tracking averages, but also a weekly contest, sort of like what speedsolving does, and twist-the-web-like rooms.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 9, 2018)

CS timer. But if its down I use TNT.


----------

